# Muskegon County tightens hunting rules



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

County tightens hunting rules on wastewater land

Muskegon County's wastewater system property is a happy hunting ground for many residents in the fall. 

Unfortunately, it's also a target for vandals, and the problem sometimes intensifies during deer hunting season. Wastewater officials considered the possibility of banning hunting on the 17-square-mile site in Egelston and Moorland townships. They also thought about charging money for hunting permits. 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-3/1063378036216650.xml


----------

